# I don't know if I should stop going to my psychologist...



## blah (Nov 20, 2006)

I started going to psychologist after getting really depressed over a year ago, at first it was fine and I think it did help me a little with my SAD, but lately I don't know what the point is. 

I don't know if it is on me and the fact I haven't progressed so he has nothing new to add or if this is normal, but usually sessions entail like half talking about how things are going with my job then going off on tangent that has nothing to do with anything and then there is like 10 minutes of the session where he actually gives me advice, but most of it is rehashed and I've heard it before.

Is it normal for things to get stagnant after a year? Should I stop seeing him? If yes, how should I end it?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

It's probably a good idea to stop going if it's not helping anymore. Just tell him that the next session will be your last because the therapy has been beneficial but it's not relevant to your life anymore. 
I am close to doing the same and I've been going 6 months. It does start to have negative effects when it's just all rehashing. Best to leave on a high note.


----------

